# Going backwards?



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm hoping someone can give me some advice here,

As some of you know, I brought home a baby budgie (my mother has the parents) a few weeks ago. At the time, Parker was somewhat finger tamed, although I feel like when the other baby died, that all went out the window. I knew there was a good chance I'd be starting taming from scratch once she was home with me, and by herself. But that's okay. I don't expect the miracle of a hand tamed bird in such a short amount of time.

So in the past few weeks, we've maintained some of the positive stuff - she'll eat from my hand, I've gotten her eating (or at least tasting) a few fruits/veggies, she handles me putting my hand in the cage with ease, including having no issues when I clean the cage, and scrape poop off the perches.

But I am starting to feel like certain things are going backwards. Not only did she stop stepping up onto my finger, she won't even step up on to a perch stick anymore. She's okay with my hand and perch stick going near her, but hold it there too long, and she pecks or bites everything.

With hand feeding, she was starting to put one foot onto my finger. Then suddenly she went from that, to holding onto the perch for dear life and laying across my hand to reach what she wants, to now... which is biting me if she can't reach what she wants. I haven't given in and rewarded the behavior - I haven't made any noise (which is hard when she's practically drawing blood!), I just lower my hand to make her let go, and remove my hand from the cage.

I've tried to back off in the past few days, even doing so much as just cleaning the cage and dishes, and leaving her to eat from them, but she's come to expect the time together, and being fed by hand in the morning at the least. She hops on to her perch and waits, but screeches constantly if I don't provide the hand feeding. It's like birdie temper tantrums!

Why might things be happening like this? Am I doing something wrong? 

Could it be because she's starting to molt? The cage is too small? (the replacement is on the way now)

I need a bird whisperer lol. I'm stumped.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

One reason Parker might be starting to change in behavior and be more reluctant to be handled, is she’s growing up. This type of independence is very common. It’s nothing that you’re doing. If she doesn’t feel like stepping onto you it’s important not to try and force her to do what she doesn’t want to do. Try again later and reward any positive behaviors.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*RavensGryf is correct. It's very normal for a budgie to become more independent as it grows up.

Take a look at this thread:

Why is my Young Budgie suddenly Aggressive?*


----------



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

Heh, go figure my budgie would be an early bloomer if this this the case.

But interesting question - is this also a time when screeching increases? I expected some... I've had budgies before (although some time ago), but my gosh... never like this have I heard a budgie scream. It's almost all day and in to the evening. It's much like having a full grown amazon parrot packed into a tiny body. hmy:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Some birds, even hand raised ones, prefer to be independent and don’t like to be handled. Perhaps when you brought Parker home it was the “honeymoon” period, and it wore off. My hand raised male was like that. You can keep trying to gradually tame her, but don’t force the issue if she tells you she’d prefer things this way.


----------



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Some birds, even hand raised ones, prefer to be independent and don't like to be handled. Perhaps when you brought Parker home it was the "honeymoon" period, and it wore off. My hand raised male was like that. You can keep trying to gradually tame her, but don't force the issue if she tells you she'd prefer things this way.


Oh yeah, I'm definitely giving her her own space, unless it's something she is comfortable with. I was a bit surprised that she put an entire foot on my finger this morning when hand feeding her seeds.

But the screeching isn't even when I am interacting with her. It doesn't matter if I'm in the room, out of the room... you name it, she lets everyone know loud and clear that she's there lol.

Just thought it might also be an age/growing up thing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some budgies definitely like to make noise and it is definitely amazing how LOUD such a little bird can be! 

How Do I Stop My Bird From Screaming?*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you want her to be more tame or just to enjoy her company or...? 
If you do want her to do at least a few commands, you could touch train or clicker train her.


----------



## Mellybeans (Dec 17, 2018)

@FaeryBee, thanks for the link... I've tried a few of those things, but it has a lot of other good tips. And yes, I'm pretty sure in another lifetime, Parker was either an Amazon parrot, or a heavy metal musician.. It's incredible the volume she has! Even the dog, runs from the room to get away from the sound :laughing:

@Justmoira, well the first goal is to aim for tame enough to handle, so she can be let out of her cage (in a safe room), and returned with no trouble. Yes, for the company, but I think it would be fun to also be able to teach her a few commands now that you mention it. I figure, I put the effort into my dog to always learn new things, why not Parker? As long as she's happy with how things are going.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Birds are just as easily, if not more so, trainable as dogs. Find out what her favourite treat is from a few treats and that will be her reward treat. If you can't find a clicker (it's just a little device that clicks when you press a button) you can make a click with your tongue. Most start with having the pet touch a pointer/stick; the moment they touch the stick, make a click and give them a treat. There's a youtube made by professional bird trainers called BirdTricks that has a few videos on how to do clicker training.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We have some great information on clicker training here on the forum. 

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

sdodo's thread regarding her budgies training is great reading as well.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We have some great information on clicker training here on the forum. 

Basics of Clicker Training

sdodo's thread regarding her budgies training is great reading as well.*


----------

